# Nikon f2



## miss_scarlett30 (May 12, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to this site and after some advice,
I was given a Nikon f2 1976 camera while at uni by an ex press photographer, over 20 years ago. It's been gathering dust in a cupboard for years now and I've decided to sell it. It's not in great condition, dents and scratches and it needs a good clean inside. The shutter is still working. It's a plain prism and all black body. I've listed it as a restoration project and have been made an offer but not sure if it's a good price as can't find another example to compare it to on the internet. 
Any advice much appreciated


----------



## cgw (May 12, 2013)

miss_scarlett30 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this site and after some advice,
> I was given a Nikon f2 1976 camera while at uni by an ex press photographer, over 20 years ago. It's been gathering dust in a cupboard for years now and I've decided to sell it. It's not in great condition, dents and scratches and it needs a good clean inside. The shutter is still working. It's a plain prism and all black body. I've listed it as a restoration project and have been made an offer but not sure if it's a good price as can't find another example to compare it to on the internet.
> Any advice much appreciated



Despite the romance surrounding the F2, condition and working status still determine price. The plain prism and black color are pluses but its "user" condition would probably keep its price around US$100. Generally, F2 prices have dropped for anything other than cameras in NOS/mint condition. Check KEH for prices.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 12, 2013)

The plain prism is very desirable these days... you may get more $$ if u sell it separately.


----------

